# Finally, I can say... we got our visa's



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya Guys,

We finally get to say "WE GOT OUR VISA'S"


Got woken at 4:47am by Marks Aus employer to say that the visa had been approved. WOW we're walking around with a big smile on our face and can't stop hugging ourselves.

I will update the time line. But just a quickie. The visa got retracted in september because of all the new visa 457 conditions and a new application was put in on Monday 7th December and we got the approval today, Friday 11th December. House is sold and hopefully by mid Jan we're on our way to OZ lane:

Lots of love and best wishes all your way and hope to those that are still waiting.

Satty


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow BIG Congratulations :clap2:

What a wonderful way to be woken up! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow, congratulations..
start packing now


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Wow BIG Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> What a wonderful way to be woken up!
> 
> ...



Thanks Karen, we thought it was OH's alarm clock lol, but yeah what a rush
xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> wow, congratulations..
> start packing now



Thanks Anj, I just rang my mum as she's visiting India. i thought she was going to be upset as we didn't get to say goodbye properyly but she was so happy for us and even said she's going to try and do a stopover in oz before she heads back to UK. It's his parents reactions that I'm worried about.

As for packing we've just put up all the xmas decs... lol 

With all my heart I hope you get your good news soon as you deserve it the most.
xx


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey, ur mom's in India.. if she needs any help, lemme know.  i am in Gurgaon (DELHI/NCR)..


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hey, ur mom's in India.. if she needs any help, lemme know.  i am in Gurgaon (DELHI/NCR)..


Thanks Anj, you're so sweet. She lives in Ludhiana but will be visiting Delhi as has friends there. At the moment she's visiting the temples etc as she wanted to get blessings for her children, well I did ring her and say it worked.

xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Congratulations :cheer2:


thanks Amaslam, can't wait to be called a "pom"

I still think all you moderators have helped by keeping our morales up and panic / frustrations down.

xx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My Dad's sister stays in Ludhiana, its a lovely place, the best hosieries are there. ask her to pick some good winter-wear from there .. specially capes.. 

as for Delhi.. just incase she needs any assistance, let me know . (Send me a PM) the weather here is awesome right now.. not UK winter but for us it is cold.. nice sunny afternoons and moderately cold evening 

Wish you luck with everything..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS :cheer2:

It's such a great feeling isn't it!

Good luck Satty,
Dolly


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations,


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats... :clap2:


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> My Dad's sister stays in Ludhiana, its a lovely place, the best hosieries are there. ask her to pick some good winter-wear from there .. specially capes..
> 
> as for Delhi.. just incase she needs any assistance, let me know . (Send me a PM) the weather here is awesome right now.. not UK winter but for us it is cold.. nice sunny afternoons and moderately cold evening
> 
> Wish you luck with everything..


Thanks Anj, I will PM you later on when my feet touch the ground again and find out when mum is in Delhi as she'll love to just pop past and say hi. Beware though, my mum will end up adopting you and help "sort your life out" as Indian mothers do. But she's real sweet at heart.

xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Dolly said:


> :cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS :cheer2:
> 
> It's such a great feeling isn't it!
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly, it's a Brilliant feeling and it feels as if we won the lottery. We were so close to quitting at one point as had started seeing houses as planned to move in UK. And then they get their act together.

Can't wait and I'm going to go shopping for lots of Marmite so if anyone needs to place an order let me know...... lol, just hope customs will understand

xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

bbulsara said:


> Congratulations,


Thankyou, wish you all the best that you get your good news soon as well.

xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Congrats... :clap2:


Thanks
xx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

anytime .. is she from India?? You are not an Indian (NRI).. shoot, i have forgotten things i guess


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> anytime .. is she from India?? You are not an Indian (NRI).. shoot, i have forgotten things i guess


Hi Anj, We live in the UK, british born, but I am punjabi. My mum still has a house in Ludhiana and visits every year. Last time I visited India was 15 yrs ago and was planning on taking my family there but then this came up. It'll be another 2 yrs before we get our PR before we can finaly visit. I still love Chandigarh as it's very modern...lol

xx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I did not know all this .. so we meet in OZ if not in India


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I did not know all this .. so we meet in OZ if not in India


Most definately, there's always room for a new friend. 
xx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

then you better keep us updated.. will catch you once i am there


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya Anj, not much to update yet.

We've sold the house and completion date is 14th Jan. OH has handed his months notice to his UK employers, that was scary as we started with the what if's... I've started closing down utilities etc and requesting school & doctors hand over files. I've started looking at flights with Emirates as they have increased their baggage allowance to 30kg but not their prices so thats a bonus. Flight date I'm hoping for is around tje 18th Jan as I want to be there intime to get the kids enrolled etc. Got Crown Relocation coming to pack on the 12th Jan and then it's just quickly clearing the house before we handover the keys. 

Dolly, got to say I've printed your before we emigrate list and using it as a check list. Without this I'm sure the stress level would have been high but I'm quite calm whereas Mark is panicking and saying not enough time. 

xx


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats....... You have a long journey ahead of you, which may not always be easy to traverse. Tread carefully. Show and try to give your best in your new country. Wish you goooooooooood Luck and a wonderful Life Ahead.............!


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Congrats....... You have a long journey ahead of you, which may not always be easy to traverse. Tread carefully. Show and try to give your best in your new country. Wish you goooooooooood Luck and a wonderful Life Ahead.............!


Thank you Mr India

xx


----------



## Christinal (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations on achieving your dream, Satty. I trust you're embracing life in your new, and very beautiful, country.

I'm most interested in your story as I was diagnosed with Hodgkin's Lymphoma almost 3 years ago, shortly after we'd decided to apply for immigration to Australia. My Chemotherapy lasted almost 6 months and I've been in remission for almost 2 and a half years now. Although I have 6-monthly follow up consultations with my Haematologist, I am now in perfect health and do not expect the disease to return.

I've just returned from my second trip to Australia and we're desperate to start our application, but I don't want to fall at the first hurdle. I am a Teacher in a further education college and my Husband is a Plumber, so my Husband will be the first applicant. The problem is, I was under the impression that we'd be automatically rejected unless I've been in remission for 5 years; is this no longer the case? Your story has given us renewed hope but I really would like to find out sooner, rather than later, whether we're raising our hopes unrealistically. I am 41 and my Husband has just had his 43rd Birthday, so we wouldn't be able to wait until I'm 5 years clear as Gary will be 45 by then.

Any advice very gratefully received.

Christina


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Christina, i dont know if she will read teh thread.. i am in touch with her, let me ask her to reply here.


----------



## Christinal (Sep 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Christina, i dont know if she will read teh thread.. i am in touch with her, let me ask her to reply here.


That's so kind of you, thank you.

Best regards,

Christina


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Christina, apologies for the delay and a belated welcome to the forum.

It's great to hear that you've been in remission for 2 1/2 yrs so far as that is a positive thing. I have only had my 1st yearly check up and was given the thumbs up.

The way that they have handled my family's visa applications have really been positive as i believed as per some of my previous emails that we didn't stand a chance as i had only just finished my surgeries and then had the radiotherapy and my daughter is diabetic type 1 insulin dependant so I thought that they would see us a strain on their health care etc. The replies I got back from my migration lawyer was that if i could submit all the medical reports etc showing that i had rec'd all the treatments that was required and that i had letters to say that there was no evidence of any cancerous cells etc then that was good enough for them as really that is what remission really means. after my radiotherapy i had to have one last surgery and then I gathered all the relevant letters (more than reqd). My oncologist as well as my other dr's gladly gave me copies of the pathology reports showing there was no more evidence. I still need to take Tamoxifen for the next 3 years and this was stated in the reports and I nearly had to take an injection every month which is approx $100+ and then needed to have an op in Oz. But the Drs were brill in Milton Keynes and rushed around trying to fit me in so I could save my money as well as have a report that would not have any problems. When our medicals got submitted the family's including my daughters were ok'd within a week but mine took approx 3 weeks for them to ok as it had to be reviewed by a medical officer, this wasn't a shock as we had been forwarned and even then we were told not to worry.

If i were you I would grasp this opportunity and go for it. Gather all the reports showing that you've had this but have have had all the necessary treatments etc and that you are now in remission. 

Let me know how you get on as I will be making an effort to keep in contact with expat as truely everyone was wonderful through th elows and then the highs.

xx Satty




Christinal said:


> Congratulations on achieving your dream, Satty. I trust you're embracing life in your new, and very beautiful, country.
> 
> I'm most interested in your story as I was diagnosed with Hodgkin's Lymphoma almost 3 years ago, shortly after we'd decided to apply for immigration to Australia. My Chemotherapy lasted almost 6 months and I've been in remission for almost 2 and a half years now. Although I have 6-monthly follow up consultations with my Haematologist, I am now in perfect health and do not expect the disease to return.
> 
> ...


----------

